# Envision LCD popped, no picture/audio



## freedom1st1776 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi,

I have an envision LCD that had a loud pop one day and then the picture and video did not work.

I opened the tv up and checked for bad capacitors, but didn't see any. The led light still goes from orange to green when the power is pressed so I don't think it's the power supply. The back light doesn't come on, but since there isn't and audio, I do not think it's the back light inverter. I'm leaning toward the main board going bad, since I have seen this in a vizio where the back light/picture did not turn on due to a bad main board. 

Before I order the part, I thought I would post this problem and see if anyone had an idea.

Model number is l32w661.


----------

